# This is the type of coastal I like to cut.



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

This Is off a 30 acre patch:








20 acre patch:









Should do around 3 bales an acre. I will let yall know how they yield.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks good Colby ! What size rolls yall making? Whats hay going for up that way?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd like to cut ANYTHING.....

Your machines look familiar, I have 2 of them. Not much use this year. Not break'in in the barn.

I have some really antsy customers.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

jdhayboy said:


> Looks good Colby ! What size rolls yall making? Whats hay going for up that way?


I do 4x5's or 5x5's. 
If I try I can sell a 4x5 for 80 a bale. 
But I can sell them all day for 65-70. 
I keep 5x5's for myself.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Good deal! Just glad to see yall making a little hay for them folks up that way.


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

$80 a bale! Not knocking you by any means but thats a lot of money for a 4x5, you're doing dandy haha


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

80 a round isn't all that bad considering that small squares are bringing $12.00 plus here right now.

Who needs to haul hay to Florida when you can get 12 plus at home.... If you have it.

I'm thinking about ADT on the hay barn.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

At the end of the day you need to be at $160 pt just to break even, anything over that is a bonus....coastal Bermuda that is. nice looking flat fields, I envy you, what type of coastal is that? looks real good, amazing what a whole bunch of fert ($) and h2o will do for a hay field...


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

This is just plan Jane coastal. Stuff that they came up with in the 40's.

After I finished that little 20 acre patch this morning I meet uP at the ranch I work part time for and we had 50 acres to cut. 
With a 6420 with my 1410 and a 7320 and a 1475 we laid it down quick. 
Even though the discbine ran circles around that haybine!!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

This feild was around a mile long.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Canderson012 said:


> 80 a round isn't all that bad considering that small squares are bringing $12.00 plus here right now.
> 
> Who needs to haul hay to Florida when you can get 12 plus at home.... If you have it.


You might need to rethink about Florida. This afternoon at 4:30pm, a 53ft dry van from Michigan, alfalfa, small squares, $30.00 each delivered, customer unload ! OUCH !!!

scrapiron


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh $12- $30 a square bale, sounds like you guys are buying for Kentucky Derby horses. The best of the best fertilized hay around here is $8.00 at the highest I believe. If you guys have to sell a round bale for $80 to break even you guys must be using 2012 model self propelled machines for a 25 acre field haha. I know I'm 18 running on used equipment and renting my balers but you guys are bringing in some valuable bales.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

New crop 5x5 here $25-$35. Mostly grass with a little alfalfa and clover. For fair to good hay.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

There is the HERE - THERE - and some where else factors.

The CO$T/ hour to operate a round baler is in the $300/hr range. A 5 X 5.9 ft baling for a top of the line JD and a good tractor can run in the $400 /hr range. Not tooo bad if you can average 40 bales / hour or better. A lot depends on where you are putting your income into the stream. If you are the baler operator & including your managewment time, the equipment running the labor cost is probably in the $37.50 hr range.

A number of hay operations, & the Salvation Army both are a work of charity.

Oh on the pricing of Trucked in 2 tie hay, remember those bales probably are 20 bales to the ton. Local hay sold int the local possibly is in the 35 bales to the ton.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok we baled the 30 acre patch Thursday. 
50 bales. 5x5's. Not as good as we were hoping.

We were going to do the 20 acre patch but I made it down the county road with the baler and the wheel bearing went out. It could've been worse. Worked cattle Friday morning. Went to town got parts for the baler and was running in 15 minutes. 
Baled the 20 acre patch. It was pretty thick. 48 bales.. 4x5's. 









The baler wasn't struggling at all. Could've baled it 7-8 mph but this little 6403 said slow down lol. 
Wish I would've brought the 6420 instead. But it was on sprayer duty.


----------

